# US Nationals 2015 Pick 'Em (Podium Predictions)



## Skullush (Jul 24, 2015)

Basically the same thing as the Worlds Pick 'Em. Rules are in the form, prizes $10 gift codes for thecubicle.us for the top 3 scorers.

Also, for this one, there's another opportunity for points. On the second page, you can predict the 3x3 finalists (Top 16) and you get one point for each correct prediction. They don't have to be in order and you won't get penalized for getting it wrong. So you can get a maximum of 16 points ffrom that.

US Nationals 2015 Pick 'Em

Psych Sheet

*UPDATE:*

Extra prize.
The top scorer who is in attendance Sunday night at US Nationals will receive a MoYu 13x13 courtesy of MoYu and thecubicle.us.

*EDIT:*

Pick 'Em is CLOSED.
Everyone's responses:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KWmIWsg8HA2dNXLn6xiQSNRLxZ0nE1NOkOd5n398u9g/edit?usp=sharing
Good luck!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 24, 2015)

ima win this time


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 24, 2015)

lol, did you do this because I wanted you to or just because you wanted to? 
Also, I love your profile pic :3


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 24, 2015)

Kipa, Malarii, King Arturs


----------



## Skullush (Jul 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> lol, did you do this because I wanted you to or just because you wanted to?
> Also, I love your profile pic :3



Nah, I already had plans for this 

By the way everyone, since I'm going to be at this competition, I can't really update it event by event, but what I will probably do is update it at the end of each competition day if I'm not busy. We'll see.

Also remember that this pickem closes *THURSDAY, JULY 30TH *, as there are staff competitions that afternoon, also because I want to give myself time to make the results page before the competition actually starts.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 24, 2015)

OMG so many skewb choices how to choose


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 24, 2015)

I wonder...who is going to win feet...hmmm.......


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I wonder...who is going to win feet...hmmm.......



I'm not sure if you're kidding, but I selected Jakub Kipa without even looking at the psych sheet.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'm not sure if you're kidding, but I selected Jakub Kipa without even looking at the psych sheet.



He was being sarcastic. Seriously, Jakub Kipa for first place is pretty much a no-brainer unless he DNFs or pops or just messes up. Second place is also pretty obvious.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> He was being sarcastic. Seriously, Jakub Kipa for first place is pretty much a no-brainer unless he DNFs or pops or just messes up. Second place is also pretty obvious.



lol yeah... Drew Brads for Pyra and Kevin Hays for 5x5-7x7 were also pretty obvious to me. I may have been biased and put Noah Arthurs in the top 3 for all BLD events though.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'm not sure if you're kidding, but I selected Jakub Kipa without even looking at the psych sheet.



yes, I was kidding, and yes I did the same 



Isaac Lai said:


> He was being sarcastic. Seriously, Jakub Kipa for first place is pretty much a no-brainer unless he DNFs or pops or just messes up. Second place is also pretty obvious.



IIRC, Callum is the only other competitor who is sub 1 officially so yeah pretty easy choice there.



YouCubing said:


> lol yeah... Drew Brads for Pyra and Kevin Hays for 5x5-7x7 were also pretty obvious to me. I may have been biased and put Noah Arthurs in the top 3 for all BLD events though.



I picked kevin and kevin for 4-6-7 xD


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 24, 2015)

Mega Podium Very easy choice...



Spoiler



1.sydney weaver
2.sydney weaver
3.sydney weaver

Yes i am so skilled at mega i will get 1st 2nd and 3rd, dont ask me how i just will


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 24, 2015)

I suggest you guys pick 2x2 very wisely...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 24, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> I suggest you guys pick 2x2 very wisely...



shutup chris you will do great.

edit: unless you mean "pick wisely" as in "hint ive been pratising again"


----------



## NeilH (Jul 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> shutup chris you will do great.
> 
> edit: unless you mean "pick wisely" as in "hint ive been pratising again"



He solves 2x2 like nub.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> shutup chris you will do great.
> 
> edit: unless you mean "pick wisely" as in "hint ive been pratising again"



I guess you'll never know which I meant


----------



## Skullush (Jul 25, 2015)

*UPDATE:*

Extra prize.
The top scorer who is in attendance Sunday night at US Nationals will receive a MoYu 13x13 courtesy of MoYu and thecubicle.us.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 25, 2015)

Skullush said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Extra prize.
> The top scorer who is in attendance Sunday night at US Nationals will receive a MoYu 13x13 courtesy of MoYu and thecubicle.us.



Yey  I would love a MoYu 13x13, and I'm going to Nats on every day :3


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 25, 2015)

I feel like I'm going to lose :/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 26, 2015)

Is it possible to edit our predictions?


----------



## Skullush (Jul 26, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Is it possible to edit our predictions?



You can submit it again with the same email, or you can PM me and I can tell you your predictions, and you can tell me which ones you want changed.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm going to lose lol... I have no idea how good certain cubers are, because the psych sheet only lists PB ao5s... I'm also biased towards Kit Clement, Noah Arthurs and Nathan Soria. :/


----------



## Skullush (Jul 30, 2015)

Last chance to get those responses in. You have less than three hours


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 30, 2015)

Skullush said:


> Last chance to get those responses in. You have less than three hours



(bites nails!!!, maybe i should have picked Chris for 2x2...)


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 30, 2015)

I can't wait to see how badly I failed!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> (bites nails!!!, maybe i should have picked Chris for 2x2...)



noooooooooo chris picked himself! rip my picks :'(


----------



## Skullush (Jul 30, 2015)

Everyone's responses:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KWmIWsg8HA2dNXLn6xiQSNRLxZ0nE1NOkOd5n398u9g/edit?usp=sharing
Good luck!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 30, 2015)

Skullush said:


> Everyone's responses:
> https://docs.google.com/…/1KWmIWsg8HA2dNXLn6xiQSNRLxZ…/edit…
> Good luck!



Link doesnt work :/


----------



## Skullush (Jul 30, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Link doesnt work :/


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KWmIWsg8HA2dNXLn6xiQSNRLxZ0nE1NOkOd5n398u9g/edit?usp=sharing
try that


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 2, 2015)

What if tie?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 2, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> What if tie?



Whoever's winning average is closer to the actual average wins.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 2, 2015)

Just a question... How did I go from 1st to 50th in a few hours?


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 3, 2015)

Welp, there goes my 13x13. GJ Isaac!


----------



## Torch (Aug 3, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Welp, there goes my 13x13. GJ Isaac!



Nathan Soria got the 13x13 because he was the best scorer who was actually at Nationals.


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry everybody who put me for 2nd in pyra, trust me I was hoping for it more than you


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 3, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Welp, there goes my 13x13. GJ Isaac!



Lololol but to be honest I'd rather someone else take the 13x13 if I had gone. I would probably solve it like once a year or be forced to sell it by my parents


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 3, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Whoever's winning average is closer to the actual average wins.



What if they are the same?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 4, 2015)

Tied for 16th is way better than 5th from last.


----------



## Kian (Aug 4, 2015)

I can't believe I didn't win 3x3.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 4, 2015)

I was the only person to pick Drew Brads to win Skewb!


----------



## xchippy (Aug 4, 2015)

If we made it to the top 3 scorers, how do we get our prizes?


----------

